# Copydex substitute



## bcuyle (Apr 16, 2018)

For those of you that use Copydex on your bands to improve lifespan, I found a substitute that works very well. It is a liquid latex used for costume makeup (skin and scar stuff) There are quite a few brands available but I bought the "Mehron" small bottle at $5.95 on Amazon. Quite a bit cheaper than Copydex and just as good in my opinion. This one is the size of a large fingernail polish bottle.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B002D3YHEW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I guess the price went up, it is 9 bucks for the 1.5 ounce. The 4.5 oz is 14 dollars, a much better deal.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

LIKE


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Imfo appreciated!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The stuff that's closest to copydex is called "Bish's Tear Mender" . It's on Amazon, $10 for 6oz. Works as well as Copydex, if you're willing to invest the time to treat the bands. I usually saw a 20% or so improvement in band life.


----------

